# Early Raleigh i believe



## Junkman Bob (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy 4th to you all and a safe one at that 

I just scooped up this Raleigh today and im not an expert on these bikes 
Any year range this one was made ? 
What do you guys think of a fair value on this one ? 
Any cool or desirable parts ? 
Thanks to you all and protect yourselves 
God bless America 
Junkman. Bob


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 3, 2020)

If the wheels are original, it looks like they are, clean the rear hub shell. There will be a 2 digit number for the year the hub was made.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2020)

Early in the 1970's or 80's I'd say.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 3, 2020)

Late 1970s to early 1980s.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone and enjoy the 4 th and the Flag a Flying 
Bob


----------



## juvela (Jul 3, 2020)

-----

Hello Bob,

this transfer pattern came into use in 1974 so cannot be earlier

as posted above, a specific date will be marked on the barrel of the SA hub

there is also a serial number decoder located here:

Serial Charts - 1947-1986

catalogue archive is found here:

Raleigh Catalog Archive

the chrome on this will clean up very nicely for you without a great deal of effort

have good fun with it    

-----


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for the great info 
Greatly appreciated 
Bob


----------



## juvela (Jul 4, 2020)

-----

Hello again Mr. Robert,

Your find appears to be model Sports DL22.

This model was offered both with and without the coaster brake.

The coaster brake version like yours is less frequently encountered.

The bicycle would have come with a chainguard.  OTOH its lighting system is an add-on accessory.

Here is a 1978 catalogue image -





do not think it is likely to be earlier than 1978 due to the presence of the Weinmann alloy caliper brake.  earlier years were fitted with steel sidepull brake caliper. it is possible there may be a date marking on the backside of the caliper in the form of a clockface as here -







hope this helps you a bit.

have good fun with this new arrival!  

-----


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 4, 2020)

Pretty sure that is a 1979 DL-22 S3C in Humber Blue...that color is not seen very often


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you Gentlemen 
God bless America 
Happy 4th 
Bob


----------

